

Study shows psychotherapy becoming less effective - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/07/cognitive-behavioral-therapy-is.html

======
dpc_pw
R. P. Feynman on social sciences:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaO69CF5mbY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaO69CF5mbY)

Psychology, economics, climatology. World is literally run by "almost-
sciences" claiming to have an authority of "full-science".

------
vannevar
Seems like a classic case of the Decline Effect
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decline_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decline_effect)).

